# Another ivory satin goes pop!



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I can hear squeaks from the nest, haven't been to see yet as I don't want to disturb her!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Pictures pictures pictures ASAP!!!!! lol


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

katytwinkle said:


> Congratulations!!!! Pictures pictures pictures ASAP!!!!! lol


What is it about those neekid pink babies that is so intriguing? I can not figure it out. :?: But,.... BRING ON THE PICS.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

can't wait for pics!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

yey


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's just proof for the puddin'. Bring on the skweeky pinkness!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, we have ten hairy little meeces! 6 girls, 4 boys. 5 of the girls are satin and 2 of the boys are satin, the rest are PEW. :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:scool


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww, Congrats on your little Meeces!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hoorah!! More meeces :love1 Well done - and piccies please!!!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

eeeep 

still got 2 cute girlies for me ??


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Here are your two, Debs, the top is the ivory satin and the bottom a PEW:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

eeeeep look at these two cuties....can't wait to get them, they are gorgeous and remind me a bit of a smaller version of a pink eyed white rat I had years and years ago called Aslan =)

their my late xmas pressie from myself to myself hehehe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! Lovely! :mrgreen:


----------

